

Help me pick a name for my rap website (2009) - applecore
http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/19/high-stakes-pl-nl/ot-help-me-pick-name-my-rap-website-614162/

======
swang
RapGenius cofounders are/were: Mahbod Moghadam, Tom Lehman, and Ilan Zechory

FoxwoodsFiends is Ariel Schneller, high stakes poker player.

So my guess is he decided not to continue and maybe has a small stake in the
company?

Back when Google was selling ads on TV, he bought one for super cheap and made
a stupid commercial about himself. Pretty funny stuff...

[http://gawker.com/5111509/24-year-old-poker-player-buys-
own-...](http://gawker.com/5111509/24-year-old-poker-player-buys-own-tv-ad)

------
lauradhamilton
Wow, Rapexegesis.com? I literally just misspelled that immediately after
seeing it written.

ex·e·ge·sis ˌeksiˈjēsis/ noun noun: exegesis; plural noun: exegeses

    
    
        critical explanation or interpretation of a text, especially of scripture.
        "the task of biblical exegesis"
        synonyms:	interpretation, explanation, exposition, explication More

~~~
mappum
You'd have to be a genius to spell that correctly.

------
serf
boy I wish I had gotten to see all those "youngjeezyrules.com" articles on
techcrunch

------
Wistar
raptionalized

